# My 03 Maxima



## lyamen (Oct 31, 2007)

Heres a few shots of my 2003 Maxima. So far ive got 19" M45 Sport wheels on it and 35% tint. Also advanced timing. lemme know what ya think!


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

very nice! glad to see you stuck with nissan rims and not some flashy chrome 22's ... is it lowered any ?


----------

